# bettas eating algea poor diet?



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

*bettas eating algea. poor diet?*

i have about 8 female bettas and they all eat the algea growing on my drift wood. is this a sign that theyre not getting the right amount of nutrients?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

A little green never hurt anyone. What are ou feeding?


----------



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

New life spectrum. Small fish formula


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Give them a variety. Get some frozen cubes of brine shrimp or daphnia. Toss them a cube twice or three times a week instead of just the pellets. The alggae wont hurt them, but they do need a variety of foods.


----------



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

Alright. I'll do that.


----------

